# Lion Yarn Homespun....



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....

It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR

At this rate this will take forever...anyone used this yarn ?
Is there a trick ?? I'm now looking at the zigzag form this yarn has & wondering if I could or should be watching those some how......


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

only once and vowed never again


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I used it several times but only to knit on a size 10 or larger needle. It makes beautifully soft shawls or lapghans.


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

it can test your patience--I also had the separation-and was not thrilled with the end result--did in no way look like picture on label--Live and Learn I guess


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

I had trouble with it and decided to limit its use to simple scarves. I couldn't return the skeins I had. One lady at the store said she uses it all he time and never had a complaint. It is soft and feels so good when you stroke it.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

A bigger metal crochet hook might help. I've only knitted it, and didn't have a problem.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

I crocheted a pretty scarf from "Lion Brand" and never had any trouble,- i use a K/10,5 - 6,5mm hook. It has a name "celebration Scarf !"


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I won't touch Homespun (boucle). It's almost impossible to frog. You can't see the stitches. It splits. It's on my never again list.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

Started to knit with it and gave up found the yarn catches too much took kit all back to michaels wont buy again


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I use it all the time to knit Prayer Shawls. I really like it.


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I am just finishing a hooded child's sweater using Homespun. Have had the same issues as you with thread separation. Has not been fun to work with. Sweater looks great though.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

I just bought the Faroese shawl pattern from someone who is donating all November pattern proceeds to the storm victims, and the yarn used is Homespun on size 13 needles. I have a bunch in my stash because I too use Homespun for prayer shawls. I started this new shawl Friday and hope to maybe finish it within the next week.

I find I knit very deliberately (can't really say slowly.. I ALWAYS knit slowly!!  ) with Homespun. It takes a bit of care on my part, but I do love the cuddly results. And that's what I knit my shawls for.. to be a hug for someone who needs it.. 

As fergablu2 suggested, maybe an even larger sized crochet hook would help your project be less aggravating. 

Good luck with it.

Nancy


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I use Homespun for prayer shawls, knitting with large needles. I have to knit slowly and pay attention to what I am doing. I recently finished this triangular shawl, using three skeins of Homespun "Montana Sky."


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

I have used it once. I was going to crochet a ripple afghan for my sister. Ugh, couldn't see the stitches, so I knit one instead. A very lovely drape. I found knotting my ends helped it from fraying up.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I knitted a capelet for my Mom and didn't really have a problem. I can see where it would be hard to crochet. I don't think I would try but I will knit with it again.


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

I just finished knitting a shawl with it. Works up quickly and drapes beautifully! Would I crochet it? Heavens, no! It was difficult enough just knitting it garter stitch! Might be less upsetting if you went very slowly and deliberately. It's not a yarn to be worked up quickly, or at least that's what I've found.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I bought some at a thrift store, now I know why it was there!!

After several tries with it, I ended up using it to stuff some little teddy bears so it wasn't a wasted purchase.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> only once and vowed never again


AMEN to that.


----------



## abbie021 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have been making infant baby blankets out of it for awhile-- crochet-- I think you just need a very large hook and work loosely-- makes a nice soft blanket


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I bought a lot of homespun on a great sale, so I had to figure out how to use it! After many frustrating trials it worked well with large needles or hook, and a plain stitch like seed in knitting. The yarn is so pretty it doesn't need an elaborated stitch. The scarves and large cowl/hood look great after several seasons of heavy use. So, it's worth to try it!


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm knitting a simple garter stitch scarf with mine. It is beautiful and with big needles, very nice to knit.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

The homespun I buy now is totally different that what I bought and used ten years ago when it had many more slubs. 
I use it now in prayer shawls interspercing it with other plain and novelty yarns for interest. I think the secret is to use a plain pattern -- garter stitch is super! Let the yarn show itself off -- no need to frog, as any small mistake hides itself -- I so tend to knit loose. I think that is probably the key with this yarn for either knit or crochet. 

One thing I do to make prayer shawls interesing is to increase on one row end, decrease on the other end alternating with a row knitting straight. I mark the side where I increase, moving the marker up periodically -- this gives a diagonal shape to the finished shawl. 

Take Joy,


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I like Homespun. I made a shawl that is oversized and it is so warm and soft. I kept with a simple pattern. I have also made scarves with it. When adding a new skein the Russian join works great on it.


----------



## Oma2many (Nov 7, 2012)

Used it once,loved the feel,hated the shapelessness of the cardigan. It went from needle to blocking to Goodwill. Never again.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

I really like homespun yarn and have made many afghans, scarves and mittens using it. I have to say I crocheted these items and used a J hook. I haven't tried knitting with it yet, so I guess with me it is a wait and see.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

This is not my favorite yarn to work with. I have a shawl made with it and while it is beautiful and soft, it crawls backward taking my shirt with it so I end up with the neckline choking me!

What is left of LB Homespun in my stash is going into lap-afghans to be donated to the local hospital


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

very interesting this topic came up. i've just started a scarf using homespun and am loving it. i do agree with the little bit of hang up but not enough to give it up. in fact, i've got several scarfs to do with this yarn. will let you know if my opinion changes.....


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I have used it many times and each time I say never again.....but then the colors & softness lure me back. It does not have enough body/stiffness for anything other than shawls and baby blankets. I have done bulky fingerless mitts, scarfs, and earflap hats which turned out well & people love them as gifts & are popular at craft shows. I don't have any pics handy to attach, but if you go to my etsy shop (address is under my signature line) you can see examples in my "sold"sectIon. 
It does knit up fast using 10-15 size needles.
I tried crocheting it and even with a large hook, I hated it. Easier to knit with it.
It is affordable, especially on sale & it is a yarn I can get at Walmarts throughout the country as we travel in our motorhome.
People love it our hate it. Most ladies in my knitting group won't knit with it.
Lion Brand puts out a line "Tweed Stripes" that I do love and Redheart has a similar yarn. It knits up a shawl quickly and is not a "boulce" & does not split & snag like the Homespun.


----------



## county.agent (Aug 31, 2012)

Bigger IS better when using this yarn. Intricate stitches don't work. Keep it big, keep it simple - and you'll do ok.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

One of my favourite yarns...

The things to remember:

leave long tails for weaving - it is a slippery yarn, and will need extra care to deal with the tails. Knots don't work - it is too slippery to keep them tight.

use a large hook or needle. you want the most open and largest stitches you can get. Besides, it is a bulky yarn, so you want to go large anyway!

Pick a stitch and/or pattern that will give you lots of open spaces to work in - this tip is more for crochet than knit, obviously. If you must work into a beginning chain, make sure to relax while making the chain (you dont' want tight stitches here!) and take your time with the first row. Feel the stitches with your fingers, rather than just trying to look for them. Take your time. It isn't a race, and it is better to take the extra time to do the first row than to find mistakes later. Homespun doesn't take to "frogging" or ripping out very well. Makes it look "ratty".

Take your time working the project - feel the stitches and spaces you need to work into rather than just going by looks. The nature of the yarn does make it hard to see the stitches. Relax and enjoy the process rather than trying to go fast and getting frustrated.

Enjoy the soft and fluffy and cushy finished product!! I've made several shawls and a few ponchos from Homespun, with many more projects on my to-do list. No problems with either knitting with it or crocheting... I've done both.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

Knit with it.....don't crochet ...I did a scarf with crochet threw it across the room and stomped on it like 5 times ..
Knitted it and loved it...go figure!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Iso vow "NEVER AGAIN!"


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

I knitted a shawl with homespun, and found that only one of the skeins "behaved badly"! One skein was constantly separated, fuzzing up, and just downright awful to knit with...the other two skeins worked fine. The frustration of that inconsistency has caused me to vow to never use that yarn again!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Its much easier to knit with this yarn than crochet with it.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I do not like the look or feel of Homespun. I think it pills, too. I have a friend who knits with it all the time and I do not like the looks of anything she makes. The only other yarn I think I despise more is chenille. I threw that away!
I guess that is why there is vanilla and chocolate.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> only once and vowed never again


I'm with you!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have used it several times to make hoodies. Whether knitting or crocheting I found that it is best NOT to wrap the yarn the way I normally hold my yarn when knitting and crocheting. Instead I let it lay between my thumb and forefinger and grabbed it when wrapping my needle/hook. If I wrap around my fingers like "normal" then the yarn would pull and bunch instead of staying the the twist of the yarn.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

If you are using a Boye hook, switch to Susan Bates! It will make a huge difference.

But Homespun is still a problem b/c the ends fray. It feels so nice but I won't use it again.


----------



## Mandy's Mom (Mar 26, 2011)

I use Homespun only for Prayer Shawls and have probably made 2 dozen of them over the years. I use large needles (13) and a three stitch pattern (k3, p3 in a seed stitch) to represent Father, Son and Holy Spirit, and people love them for the softness (a hug in every caress) as well as for the symbolism.
I started with the book "Knitting Into The Mystery", and never looked back!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I crocheted a lapghan with it and vowed never again. Then I knitted some scarves with it and that worked out ok. I found it much easier to knit than crochet. And you are right, it is so soft and warm.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I have posted my dislike of this yarn...extremely difficult to work with. Yuck.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Homespun is one of the yarns that people either love or hate - no one seems to be neutral. I'm in the hate camp.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes, I agree with Tennessee.Gal
it is nice and soft, but i personally wouldn't crochet with it as it does fray & split, but use a larger size needle to k plainly, no fancy sts, 
best of luck, )


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Chiming in on this one: Ugh! I have used it before and the results are soft and wonderful but getting there can be a nightmare. I have knitted cocoons with it because of the results. But be prepared not to frog. Very hard. And seeing the stitches is a real challenge. Good luck with whatever you end up with and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I knitted a baby cocoon and hat.....will I buy that yarn again....NO!! Having so many other choices out there!! It was very hard to knit with and when I switched to the dpns it was even harder. After all the hard work it came out nicely! Happy knitting!!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

I have used Homespun many times and now refuse to buy it...no matter how cheap or on sale. It drives me crazy. Good luck! Or donate it!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Both my daughter and I crocheted some scarfs with it last year and what was left over was used to stuff bears. MIGHT try knitting with the one skein I have left, because I do love the colors and softness.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


Hi, Janneylynn, I and most of my crocheting friends have the same problems with Homespun. It is so soft and pretty, just as you said, that I used it to knit some items. The knitting, which I don't enjoy much, was quite easy with Homespun. Crocheting is another story! I even tried large hooks, etc., but nothing solved the problem for me. I had to resign myself to not buying those delicious colors in such soft yarns.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

We've talked about Lion Brand Homespun before on KP. I guess the consensus is that people either love it or hate it. Count me in the "hate it" category. I don't like its squeakiness, its shredding, its splitting. Yep, it comes in nice colors, and that's what seduces you into buying it in the first place. And then the disappointment creeps in.

And don't try fringing this stuff, unless you intend to knot each piece of fringe! It'll shred otherwise.

Hazel


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

immunurse said:


> If you are using a Boye hook, switch to Susan Bates! It will make a huge difference.
> 
> But Homespun is still a problem b/c the ends fray. It feels so nice but I won't use it again.


Thanks for all the replies everyone, I appreciate it. I am glad to hear it isn't just me. I did try it on the knitting needles last nite and still did not like it. I don't think this is the bulky yarn for me. It actually can pull apart into puffs.....I am glad I only bought one skein to try. When I have time to sit and work on a project, I really hate to have to fight the yarn.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I didn't like the stuff either..... I still have a few more skeins to work up and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I have croceted with it and made an afghan. It has been ages, but remember using a larger, metal crochet hook and I did it in triple crochet. It was only to hang on a chair for decorative purposes.

The crocheting went smoothly, but I haven't knit with it and that what I mostly do.

Sandi


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I also like the HOmespun. I made a childs poncho with it and it turned out soft and warm for those chilly fall days.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Homespun is one of those love-it or hate-it yarns. Like so many others, I make prayer shawls on large needles, using a garter stitch. The finished shawl is really cuddly.
What I don't like is that it's often hard to combine Homespun colors. Each color seems to be a stand-aone.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


Sorry, no tips. I truly DISLIKE 'homespun' yarn. You really can't crochet well with it, knitting it is easier, but still not nice. I will not buy it again. 
Good luck.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Mandy's Mom said:


> I use Homespun only for Prayer Shawls and have probably made 2 dozen of them over the years. I use large needles (13) and a three stitch pattern (k3, p3 in a seed stitch) to represent Father, Son and Holy Spirit, and people love them for the softness (a hug in every caress) as well as for the symbolism.
> I started with the book "Knitting Into The Mystery", and never looked back!


I love that book as well. Most of the women in our small prayer shawl ministry knit with Homespun.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I knitted a Newsboy Cap and fingerless gloves with it, and have used the left overs in other hats, and love it! However, the pattern took size 11 needles for the newsboy cap, and the one I am using for the other hats uses size 13 needles and a double strand of worsted weight yarn. Only needed the single strand of the Homespun.


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


Hello! I'm a loooooooooooong~time crochet'r, having crocheted for 35 yrs while only having taught myself to knit last summer. I can tell you that any tricky fancy yarn I'd only crochet into the space with, and not into the stitches themselves. For instance, granny squares would be fine, cuz I'd go into the space.

BUT! I love to knit with it. I also enjoyed using the round and rake looms with it. Cuz neither of those use going into the actual stitch and sorting out which strand is what part. In knitting, the loop for the stitch is clearly separated so that it makes it easy to go into it for the next row. With crochet, it's not always easy to pick up the loop for the stitch when it is not already on the needle and held separate already.

I hope this wasn't confusing for you. I'm not always clear when trying to explain visual sorts of concepts. grins, debra


----------



## blueninja (Nov 3, 2012)

I love Homespun for shawls, and find that if I use a large crochet hook, at least a K, and ease up on the tension, it becomes manageable. Hope this helps.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yarn description: HEAVY, SPLITS, DOESN'T 'MOVE' ALONG HOOKS OR NEEDLES WELL AND CAN HAVE GAPS IN THE TWISTS ... But ... once done makes a VERY warm item. I would only use it for afghans or heavy sweaters (preferably cardigans).


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

pinkladydew said:


> Knit with it.....don't crochet ...I did a scarf with crochet threw it across the room and stomped on it like 5 times ..
> Knitted it and loved it...go figure!


That's one way to take the curl out of stockinette stitch.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not crocheted with it but I did knit with it and didn't have a problem. I have crocheted a baby blanket with yarn simular to this and I felt like I was getting no where and it split terribly... maybe that yarn would of been better knitted too..


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i'm not believing how many knitters/crocheters have responded to this topic. it's funny as i've just purchased 8 skeins of it to knit some scarves for christmas. fortunately the pattern is a very simple k/p pattern!!!


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I have used it several times..yes it does seem to separate quite a bit but I have the yarn so had to use it.lolMade prayer shawls and everyone loved it but didn't turn out as pretty as I wanted.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I have used it several times..yes it does seem to separate quite a bit but I have the yarn so had to use it.lolMade prayer shawls and everyone loved it but didn't turn out as pretty as I wanted.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hate it hate it hate it. I got through the back of one sweater with it and was starting to cast on the front and told myself "I really hate this yarn why am I doing this?" -- threw it away. Never again.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't stand this yarn..only made one shawl from it and I'll never use it again.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone had given me some Homespun. I knit. At first I didn't like it but after I got into it I really like it. I do a lot of charity knitting and it knits up soft and comforting.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love homespun yarn......have used the yarn for afghans for years. In fact, the one I made my daughter 15 years ago still looks good after numerous washing...my granddaughter has requested one for Christmas and I made it already......I think knitting is probably easier than crocheting with it........


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think I would ever crochet with that again it is very hard to see the stitches because of its nature a lot easier to knit it!


----------



## Mary Peyton (Nov 7, 2012)

Found that using a coordinating strand of regular yarn (#3 or #4 weight) combined with the Homespun (so that it now a double strand) makes it so much easier to work with. I crochet and my eye follows the regular yarn to make the pattern stitches. Of course you must adjust for a larger hook and stitches in the pattern.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have always had the same trouble as you. I know a woman who loves it. I asked her about it and she told me she uses a bigger needle than is recommended. I think they recommend an 8 needle and she uses a 13. I have not yet tried her method, but she has no trouble with it using it this way.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

You have to be really good at what you do with this stuff. For example, I can knit with it but not crochet with it. The bright side is that even a simple garter-stitch shawl looks like a designer item (according to my stepsister's wealthy non-knitting friend).


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Best worked with knitting, I hated it working with a hook.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,
Both my Daughter tried knitting Prayer Shawls with it, both
of us hated it.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

in my church's prayer shawl group, some knit with homespun, others crochet with it-the trick is to use a bigger hook/needles. i only crochet, and i use a plastic bates size L hook and have no problems, although when i first tried a size I or J hook, i nearly went mad! i did try using a strand of simply soft along w/the homespun and that looked pretty but made the shawl way too heavy for me. we also commented that you really waste fancy stitches on homespun as they really don't show. we just keep it pretty simple, and some beautiful shawls result!


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Love your shawl. What pattern is it? I would substitute
a yarn in place of Home spun. Thank You.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## nonichinski (Nov 2, 2012)

I love homespun. My favourite shawl is made out of it in a marvelous merlot colour. I think the advice to use a bigger size hook or needle is good advice. It washes and dries and I found it very forgiving.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Sine said:


> I use it all the time to knit Prayer Shawls. I really like it.


Ditto for me!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

ditto!!!


bobctwn65 said:


> only once and vowed never again


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love Homespun although I've never used the Thick & Quick Homespun. It does take a bit of getting used to and just "going with the flow" but in my opinion, it's one of my faves


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> only once and vowed never again


Me, too.


----------



## Grans (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes to the question on paying attention to the zig-zag stitching that runs down the middle. That is what you need to catch on the hook or over the needle. I have used this yarn for over four years now in making prayer shawls. Love the texture, colors, and easy care instructions. I hope you don't give up on using it. I have found that some of the colors are tighter so less likely to cause problems when knitting or crocheting.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I love it...but not to CROCHET with! It does, however, knit up well, and quickly.

...................but I wouldn't try to crochet with it if you paid me.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

mamamiaow said:


> in my church's prayer shawl group, some knit with homespun, others crochet with it-the trick is to use a bigger hook/needles. i only crochet, and i use a plastic bates size L hook and have no problems, although when i first tried a size I or J hook, i nearly went mad! i did try using a strand of simply soft along w/the homespun and that looked pretty but made the shawl way too heavy for me. we also commented that you really waste fancy stitches on homespun as they really don't show. we just keep it pretty simple, and some beautiful shawls result!


Oh, yeah...I forgot to add that part: don't try any cables or lace patterns. Strictly stockenette and garter---though some simple (VERY simple) lace stitches can work. A little. It makes great mitered square afghans.

Haven't used the heavy version of this, though.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

That was the first yarn I tried to knit with...and it was a nightmare for me. I had bought up a bunch to make a blanket and I took it all back to the store w/my receipt and got my money back. Never again for me. But some find it quite easy to use.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

It is annoying to knit with but I love the results. Made my son and afghan it is soft and cuddly. I also washes up real nice and keeps it shape. I also made a baby afghan and I am in the process of making a sweater. Since I am not a fast knitter I concentrate to keep yarn from splitting too much. I had to frog my first sleeve for this seater because I read the pattern wrong. I had no problem undoing.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I used it twice but won't use it again--didn't like the way it feels while I'm working with it.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, there has been alot written about this yarn on this site. I used it for awhile making afghans, but it is so difficult, and looks rather ratty after it is washed. Do not make fringe with it! So pretty, but not fun.


----------



## cammyt (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, I know what you mean. I bought 6 skeins to make my daughter an afghan. The color is beautiful but it is a real pain (literally,) to knit with. I only do a couple of rows now and then.


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

Used it to make cowls for everyone last Christmas but knitted on larger needles. Went quick, looked nice. Maybe a larger hook?


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I made 2 cozy shawls from it, one crochet and one Tunisian crochet. I like the end results of both and didn't worry too much about splitting.....used big hooks and patterns that focused more on the end fuzzy effect than the individual stitches.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I use it for knitting - prayer shawls, hats, scarves. Perhaps better suited for knitting than crocheting.


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

I too found it difficult to use to crochet, but had a very simple pattern for a shrug. It turned out quite well and my mother loves it. I have more to make one for me, but I've put it on the back burner. Not quite ready for the hassle yet. Good luck!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

And me! Never again. I think it works best for uncomplicated patterns and larger needles!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

We use it in our Prayer Shawl group but not to crochet the edges because it is almost impossible. We either use another yarn or Knit 8 rows of the ST stitch at the beginning and end of the Shawl. 
It is warm and nice for a scarf. I usually make it into a ball first because it is easier to untangle if it isn't attached to a piece of work.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I also tried to crochet with homesun, I gave up. I don't knit very much, but it might be easier to knit with it then it is to crochet.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I have use Lion Brand Homespun for both knitting and crochet projects and have had no problems with it.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I use Lion Brand Homespun a lot to make prayer shawls, etc. However, I knit with it only. It knits up beautifully! I tried to crochet with it once, and yes, it is very difficult. If you do not knit, perhaps you could sell or trade with someone else.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Yah, I'm not a fan. Hard to work with, artificial feeling (even tho soft), etc. I won't buy it anymore.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I have made hats and scarves with it, but it is one that you have to pay attention to. No auto pilot there.


----------



## Mele-knittingParadise.com (Nov 6, 2012)

Do you teach us because ?I want to know how to knitt .I can not understand as you mentioned earlier that we are going to learn knitting crochet


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm wearing, as I type, a sweater I made on size 8 needles using Homespun Fiesta. Didn't have any problem with the needle size, although I've seen several members state here that at least a size 10 is advisable. 

Since the color is busy enough, I used stockinette stitch, so didn't need to tink or frog, but the yarn did split like crazy, and I had to tie knots in the ends of all my tails because it frayed/unwound immediately after it left the skein. Sweater is lovely, soft, and warm. I'd use Homespun again, but only for something simple, like this sweater or a plain scarf.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol i love this thread,, it has been discussed many times b4 and ppl seem to have a love -hate relationship with it.. Michaels has it on sale this week and i just bought 2 skins to try it out ,, im gonna make the Spendid Shawl on lion brand..someone made the beautifull feather and fan stitch with it,,it was just goergous! Sounds like it just needs the right needles and pattern  And Patience


----------



## Picamicamama (Nov 7, 2012)

You might want to add a strand of a sock weight or fingering in a similar color and work it with the Homespun. It doesnt add much if anything to your gauge and it adds a "tweed" effect and makes it easier to find each stitch. Boucle yarn like Homespun is generally a pain.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Currently making a wrap for myself and I'm not having a problem at all. You do have to be careful how you put your needles through the stitch but that is not a problem for me. I also suspect that it is much easier to knit with than to crochet with but overall the Homespun is working up just beautifully and I'll use it again anytime. It makes beautiful fabric that is cozy and warm. I wish you could feel my wrap. It is SO COZY and I am more than pleased, I just love it.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Sine said:


> I use it all the time to knit Prayer Shawls. I really like it.


ditto ~ fourteen, so far.


----------



## Seapoodle (Jun 7, 2011)

I found one solution to the Homespun problem...I'll never buy it again! I agree with you, it is awful to knit with as well.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

I have crocheted many simple scarfs with it. You shouldn't try to do any fancy stitches because they won't show up and the yarn is hard to frog or tink. Work a very loose dc with a large hook and you'll have a nice soft scarf in a beautiful colorway. I usually add fringe. Good luck.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I used it once for a child's hooded sweater and I was so frustrated by the time I finished it !!! I would be embarrassed to give it as a gift so it sits in the cupboard. I won't buy it again.


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I used the Lion Yarn Homespun only once and once was enough. I wasn't crocheting, but knitting and experienced the same problem you are having.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

HATE homespun and never buy it anymore. It sheds all over me and the chair worse than a cat or dog. It also twists when I use it so it "rats up" and bunches up on me, hanging the yarn from the project to unwind is not always possible so it's annoying. It's pretty and soft, but I say no.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I've given up trying to crochet with this stuff -- however, I do knit with it on occasion and it make up some really pretty cowls, scarves, and afghans!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought some to knit a sweater. Got part way through and couldn't see the pattern clearly, so frogged it and ended up making a cap and mittens instead. They turned out ok, but I wasn't thrilled with the yarn. It is lovely, but exasperating to work with!


----------



## jacintae (Feb 28, 2012)

JaneyLynn: I haven't read all of the responses to your problem posted here, so pardon me if I'm repeating something already mentioned. Whenever I've used Homespun for either knitting or crochet I've had to use much larger needles and hooks to keep my sanity while making my project. I simply cannot work it into a close knit/crocheted fabric because of all the splittiness and fuzz. I was very frustrated when I first tried to use it, but once I learned to increase the size of the needle/hook I was using, it was fine to work with. It makes up into a loose soft fabric that drapes well and is nice and warm. And with the thick yarn and the larger needles, it works up really quickly.

That being said, it is not my favorite yarn to use for either craft. The colors are very enticing when you see them lined up in the stores. The yarn feels very soft and warm. Yet I have to remind myself of the potential frustration that I could experience while using it. Then I put it down and step away from the Homespun. Now if someone gives me some or if I find it in a bag of yarn at the thrift store, I'll still take and make something with it. But I will not buy it anymore. Oh, goodness! Those sound like famous last words, don't they?


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

yep, same problem here -
a friend was going to teach me crochet - and I took one of the patterns offered by the yarn bins- along with some lovely purple Homespun yarn -
but she looked at me trying to make a crochet chain with it and said, Ya gotta be kidding! Even she-the expert crocheter!-couldn't see the 'stitches' !
so I have left it for now -
but will use for a KNIT project - 
with LARGE needles!!!


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't like how this yarn snags so easily, in my opinion it is not good quality yarn. I have found that it wears out quickly with heavy use, so I would not use it for prayer shawls or anything I would make for another person.


----------



## mequeenb (Jul 6, 2012)

I have made many lap blankets with it..it works up really nice, recently I got two skeins of black...one was all in pieces....and was not even spun in a lot of places just pulled apart...the other had knots in the skein...very disapointed....I called lion brand they offered to send two new skeins, but I took them back to Michaels and they replaced them for me....I went back a few days later and there in the bin was the half skein I returned with the band taped back on it.....guess Ill find something to replace homespun


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate it! Our prayer shawl group uses it, but never again for me. I had purchased quite a bit of it, and gave it to them. Wait til you wash it!!. Fortunately I only washed it with sheets. It was covered with shreds of the yarn. I'm still picking it off of everything.


----------



## Marilyn Robinson (Nov 22, 2011)

I only use it in knitting for scarfs and prayer shawls. Tried crocheting with it and gave up...hence the knitting and use large needles.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi!
I love using Lion Brand Homespun, but I knit it -- on large needles.
Try using a large(r) crochet hook. 
Seems KP'ers hate it or love it.
Good Luck! pj stitches!


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I tried to knit with it and gave up. Luckily had only invested in 1 skein. Have resisted buying any since even though it feels so soft and cuddly.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


Once.


----------



## candygfnp (Aug 12, 2011)

cannot crochet with the stuff. Gave it all away! I have tried to knit with homespun but it was not easy! Bye bye Homespun for me :XD:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I use a larger crochet hook, size J or K and haven't had a problem, but don't fringe anything with it. I made that mistake and had to knot each strand of the fringe so it didn't unravel.


----------



## yTirAhc (Jun 20, 2012)

Am in process of knitting 3 sweaters with it and found I had good luck using size 10 bamboo needles. Although it is pretty and the product is soft and fluffy I doubt I would buy it again.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

didn't like it - besides splitting it is very hard to see what you are doing


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

what do knitters use in place of Homespun?
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I actually love knitting with this yarn on size 10 needles. I guess since so many people don't like it, it ends up in the give away bin at our guild club house. So I use it to knit beanies for the shelters (domestic and homeless) that our guild does things for. I can ususally knit up an adult hat in an evening with it. I do use a hiya hiya sharp point and that seems to help, and no real fancy stitches, shaping the crown at the very ends gets tough with the thickness of the yarn, but that's the only complaint I really have.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

dkwolf said:


> Janneylynn said:
> 
> 
> > is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> ...


DK Wolfe, I never thought of that! I may give it another go by using it to crochet a Granny Square afghan. It's so soft and the colors are lovely. The knitted items I made with it came out of the washer and dryer even softer. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

It is the worst yarn that I have ever used. Will NEVER use it again


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I've used Homespun for years and while it's not the easiest to crochet or knit with the results are worth it. I find it's easier to crochet. I've attached a photo of hat I crocheted last night in Homespun - color Parfait. I'm making hats from leftover yarn to donate to charity.


----------



## sueba (Jul 13, 2012)

I started a couple of things with it, but stopped both. 
When I was at Hobby Lobby today I saw their own brand of
that type of yarn, #5. Can't remember what they called it, but it was right next to Homespun. It looked better, the threads were more even. I the baby yarn there was alot of 
colors too , #4 yarn.


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> I knitted a capelet for my Mom and didn't really have a problem. I can see where it would be hard to crochet. I don't think I would try but I will knit with it again.


I guess you can tel I'm not a Catholic but wha size is a prayer shawl and are they used?


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

homespun is so soft,but can be a pain to work with. i made an afghan with it and it was beautiful. finishing off the ravely ends was a real challenge. no more afghans out of homespun, but crochet hats and scarves, and shawls are very nice.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I make purses out of that yarn.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello,
In answer to your question--Prayer Shawls can be in
different sizes and shapes, such as triangle or a
long rectangle. I knit mine for Hospice for the Cancer
Patients taking Chemo because they get so cold. It has
nothing to do with any particular religion.
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Rosann--check your box, just sent you a reply


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Rosann said:


> smontero237 said:
> 
> 
> > I knitted a capelet for my Mom and didn't really have a problem. I can see where it would be hard to crochet. I don't think I would try but I will knit with it again.
> ...


The official prayer shawl ministry site is www.shawlministry.com. It is not affiliated with any particular religion.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I consider it a "knitting" yarn rather than a "crocheting" yarn.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

oh, i almost forgot! besides the prayer shawls, i have made lots of scarves and matching hat sets for dd, dgd, and for gifts for dgd's teachers. they were very well received!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I designed a sweater using this yarn. It looks and feels amazing but I would like to reknit it using something else before I release it. I had to knot all of my ends as well to stop them from fraying. The yarn was always slidding and bunching up. I had to stop and smooth it before I could knit with it again. I would not reccommend this yarn.



tkdmoma said:


> I have used it once. I was going to crochet a ripple afghan for my sister. Ugh, couldn't see the stitches, so I knit one instead. A very lovely drape. I found knotting my ends helped it from fraying up.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

There are some lovely patterns on the internet for free.


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Just finished knitting a shawl from this yarn and had no trouble at all. I was using size 13 needles which made a lovely soft fabric. It was all done in garter stitch, simplifying the whole project.
dixiegran


----------



## pianocat (Nov 7, 2012)

I used it twice and likewise, vowed to never use it again. I was trying to knit some scarves and hats. They were awful. I finished them and sent to my grandsons. I was going to make my mother-in-law a shawl but found other yarn to use instead. I still have some skeins and need to find someone who wants them. I've been knitting a long time and this was not a fun project!


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just finished a snuggle sac and it turned out very nice and soft. I am working on another one now. I am loom knitting and it works fine for me. I haven't tried to crochet with it yet. I do love the looks of the finished product...


----------



## mtnmum (Dec 19, 2011)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I knitted several shawls for cancer patients with the homespun without a problem and they came out so soft and pretty.


----------



## debsknitts (Feb 14, 2011)

I have knitted 5 hooded sweaters with it, and have not had any problems. Maybe it,s just easier to knit with.


----------



## djp375 (Oct 1, 2011)

I only use it for prayer shawls, as that is what they prefer. Homespun has some beautiful colors, it is just too bad that it unravels and is horrible to work with. Maybe we should tell the company to use their beautiful colors in another type of yarn.


----------



## MindyG (Aug 6, 2011)

pretty...


----------



## Grans (Sep 1, 2011)

I make mine about 24" wide and 66" long. We have given out over 400 in our church and yes they are used. We bless each shawl before it is given to the recipient and attach a card stating that it was blessed just in case it is going to someone outside the congregation. I'm not catholic either.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I've been knitting with this yarn and have noticed that it does NOT have the usual twist that most yarns have. It is, instead, a roving yarn that is wound with a tiny little thread that gives it the boucle look. Once you cut that tiny little thread the yarn itself spreads out which is why you have to tie a knot in the end to keep it from fraying out. I made a scarf with it, put fringe on it and tied a small knot in the end of each fringe and it turned out really well.

In reading your complaints I've decided that some of the trouble you are having with splitting possibly boils down to technique... I am using stainless steel needles and when I place the needle beside the stitch to knit it, I put the tip of the working needle right up against the holding needle and slide it down the needle to BENEATH the needle and enter the stitch from the bottom of the needle. It goes right into the stitch without splitting it. I find I am able to zip right along with no problems. It is easier to slip the needle into the stitch from below.

Hope this sheds a little light on the problems you are having. I find that I seldom split the stitch at all.


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

I have heard so many people rave about it; I thought I was the only one who had vowed never again to use it. I really appreciated this thread!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've heard many people say they have a problem with it. I've made a few scarves, shawls and afghans with it. Always soft and cuddly. I think the reason I like it is that I just fall in love with the colors. But it does take some getting used to when knitting with it. (I've only used it for knitting.) Slowly and deliberately are the key words, I think. And patience. Maybe it isn't for everybody!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I have only knitted it. Had no problems, but I used large needles. Very soft and cuddly.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i am what i consider a slow and deliberate knitter so maybe that's why i enjoy knitting with this yarn. patience, as was mentioned, is very important when knitting with this yarn. also, i must "watch" my knitting. no problem since i pretty much do that anyway. happy knitting....


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

The size 15 US circular needles I have are plastic. fat, and sausage like. It is hard to cast onto these needles with the Homespun I have. There is a pattern for a quick and easy twist cowl that takes a ball of Homespun and size 15 circular needles. I have found that the yarn does knit better with larger needles. Most of the patterns, I like , say US 8 needles.

Sorry to be asking so many questions, but I didn't know how much I didn't know until I wandered into this forum. 
I visit here several times a day but haven't visited a Facebook page in months.


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I used it once and never again---did make the prayer shawl that was on the band of the yarn and when it came time for the fringe FORGET ABOUT IT--anyway called LBY to tell them the fringe looked awful, she was nice but no help--anyway have the shawl with half the fringe on it and use it in my cold family room to cover up in the winter. It is soft--that's about the only thing I can say about it!


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

can you give me the pattern for the cowl. i am looking for one to knit.


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

Cast on 99 stitches of bulky yarn using US 15 circular needles. Knit each round until piece measures 5.50 inches or desired width. This is a long cowl called a twist. I found it by Googling Cowl patterns. The site is a pain because one has to sign up and then check through a dozen or so ads.
I think there are other cowl patterns for free on other sites. This one was specifically for size 15 circulars. There are many more for size US8 circulars.


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

Also very nice for the gap cowl pattern on ravelery.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Elin said:


> I use a larger crochet hook, size J or K and haven't had a problem, but don't fringe anything with it. I made that mistake and had to knot each strand of the fringe so it didn't unravel.


You can do fringe with it if you watch Cat Bordhi's video on knit as you go tendrils. No ends to fray! Just google it! I'd attach a link but I an posting from my phone not my computer.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I've made two sweaters out of it and while it is splitty, I didn't really have any trouble with it. You just have to keep your eye on things.


----------



## Perickson (Oct 16, 2012)

Finding droped stiches are a problem also when knitting because of the texture you don't find them until they unravel in the middle of a finished project.


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not Roman Catholic either, but I do knit prayer shawls. However, I usually use worsted weight and about size 8 to 10 knitting needles or size "I" crochet hook. I have arthritic hands and the larger needles and hooks just don't work for my hands.


----------



## Pjetzold (Oct 18, 2012)

Using bulky yarn and size 16 circular 24" needle, coasted on 65 stitches. Knit 6 rounds, purl 4 rounds, ( just for some interest) 6 times. End with another knit 6 rounds to even it off and bind off. A simple cowl that will also pull up into a hoody for snowy days! Enjoy that homespun yarn!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Pjetzold said:


> Using bulky yarn and size 16 circular 24" needle, coasted on 65 stitches. Knit 6 rounds, purl 4 rounds, ( just for some interest) 6 times. End with another knit 6 rounds to even it off and bind off. A simple cowl that will also pull up into a hoody for snowy days! Enjoy that homespun yarn!


Thank you so much for the idea. I'm going to try this.

Maddi


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried a crocheted hat and vowed never again. Until someone gave me a skein they didn't want for the same reason. This time I made a potato chip scarf with it and it turned out great. 
I don't think I would use it for any pattern where you have to be able to count stitches or rows.


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

MrsO said:


> I tried a crocheted hat and vowed never again. Until someone gave me a skein they didn't want for the same reason. This time I made a potato chip scarf with it and it turned out great.
> I don't think I would use it for any pattern where you have to be able to count stitches or rows.


I'm sorry but you did make me laugh. How the heck do you knit a potato chip scarf without counting rows and stitches???? I make them too but do not have your talent for NOT having to count.......hahaha! I love Homespun yarn.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I have used it to knit making afghans. It would be hard to crochet
with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Previous discussions on Homespun made me shudder to use. However, against my better judgement I bought some recently because I needed a particular kind of red and that yarn had it. Never again. I hated it. It not only split but frayed and left me feeling very uneasy about its ability to hold up. It was also so unpleasant to work with. Just not worth it in my book. So now I can speak about it from first hand experience and just say no!


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you loveseat


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gosh, I use it all the time. Nearly every one of my grandchildren has a blanket from me, as well as all my friends who have had babies, and my nieces who had babies. They've all loved them and their babies (and small children) use them as their favorite blankets! I don't put a fringe on it unless it is the Knit As You Go Tendril (google it). Sometimes I make them 4 skeins at a time with size 50 needles, and sometimes it's just one skein at a time and size 11 needles. The grandkids mom washes stuff excessively (all the time) and has never said anything about them not holding up. I don't use small needles with it, just large ones, and simple patterns. I did a cable scarf with Homespun once, and the cable just melted into the scarf.. no definition. 
I use it all the time for quick projects, and must have GARBAGE bags full of it, as I purchase in bulk when I find it on sale and they have the colors that I like. I also find that when using multiple skeins at a time, I can mix and match the colors and it's always come out lovely!

I'm working on a triangle scarf for myself with a pattern from Lion Brand. The Splendid Triangle Scarf: http://homespunprayershawl.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0363.html in Pearl, and have made several for gifts in Mixed Berries and similar colors. Apparently they loved them as I got more 'orders' for Christmas gifts because of it from other relatives.

I suspect that I'm just used to it as it was probably one of the first non-Red Heart yarns that I've used, and just 'dealt with it', didn't know better, and I don't have issues with it.

Of course, then there is the higher end yarn that I love working with.. Once I tried that, I had to have more, i.e. Fiesta Boomerang yarn.. OMG! It was a dream to knit and crochet with.

I just cannot afford to use it all the time, especially when the moms throw everything in the washer and dryer!

So far, LB Homespun has stood the test of time of being washed and dried ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

I work alot with this yarn. It depends on the color. I have found that the dark colored one do not separate. All the light color one split and are very difficult to work with. This is same for knit or crotchet. i have a scarf and i hat to pick it up. all the other ones i made with same yarn just different color worked quickly.


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

I think it's beautiful yarn, but for me it was very difficult to work with. I tried to crochet with it but couldn't. Then I knitted a prayer shawl with it. I had several skeins of it and gave them away.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought some of this yarn last year to make a couple of hats and scarves for Christmas and vowed that I would never buy it again. I find it very hard to work with.


----------



## gnelson (Oct 16, 2012)

I was lured in by the beautiful colors and softness of the yarn. I crochet a afghan. I would use it again if it was given to me.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

MotherHensRoost said:


> MrsO said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a crocheted hat and vowed never again. Until someone gave me a skein they didn't want for the same reason. This time I made a potato chip scarf with it and it turned out great.
> ...


I see your point LOL. I guess I should have said when crocheting. I did find it a little easier seeing my stitches on the needles, but when I crocheted with it I was pulling my hair out. Trying to decrease on the crown was horrible. Even with a marker showing me the end of the round I couldn't distinquish the stitch. 
Someone asked if I could make them a hat like mine and I had to tell them I'd lost the pattern!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Glacy, anytime someone meantions a yarn they really like I google so I can see yarn. Have to say Fiesta Boomerang is gorgeous! thanks


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if another yarn company makes a yarn that
is similar to Homespum, but better to knit with? Sure would
like to try it as I will not buy Homespun. Thank You
Loveseat from Michigan


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

After 13 pages of most people not likeing Homespun I'm wondering if Lionbrand still sells it - just kidding. I've read it's one of the best selling yarns around. I really like it. Just got a post from Fiber Flux showing a gorgeous shawl crocheted in Homespun Ambrosia.


----------



## pianocat (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm glad that there are some of you out there who like it. I did not, it made me not want to knit for a long time after. it made the yarn look 'fuzzy'. I was making a scarf and hat for my husband and knew he wouldn't wear them. Sent them to grandsons who like to play in snow and they were happy! I've gone to using other yarns that work well. I'm looking for something different but not ready to tackle that project yet.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


Crocheted 5 or more mobius wraps with it. Used a sized K crochet hook. Everyone loved them. In fact I have a stash ready to be worked right now in different shades. Sorry you are having a problem. I quite frankly rate Lion Brand as one of the better makers of acrylic yarn. Hmm.


----------



## funkyknitter (Mar 21, 2012)

Homespun is easier to work on big needles or hook. It does handle diffferently than standard knitting worsted.
The only problem I have with it is that my cats try to get on my project to snuggle and work their paws in it. It is soft and they think it's their mother.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

Without going to look, I find that I have less problems if I use Susan Bates round tip crochet hooks. I do not use the pointy tip hooks because of the spliting of the yarn. I really think I am right about the Susan Bates hooks.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

cook said:


> Without going to look, I find that I have less problems if I use Susan Bates round tip crochet hooks. I do not use the pointy tip hooks because of the spliting of the yarn. I really think I am right about the Susan Bates hooks.


I agree - Susan Bates hooks are so much better than Boye.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i finally took some advice from a reply and discontinued using my "knitpicks" needles and bought some needles with a more "blunt" tip. works MUCH better! i think i may now get the 4 scarves completed for christmas presents.

trish


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

My daughter loves Homespun and wants me to knit everything for her with it. I have done scarves and hats and even a sweater with it and have had no problem. I am now doing a blanket of squares in almost every shade that Homespun has and it is knitting up really nice. Maybe it knits easier than it crochets. Good luck with your project.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

thx. i, too, love the colors. i had a hard time choosing which ones i wanted to do. i did not choose any solids as they could tend to be very boring!!!!


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

thx. i, too, love the colors. i had a hard time choosing which ones i wanted to do. i did not choose any solids as they could tend to be very boring!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

My favorite yarn! I've knitted many baby blankets with homespun doubled with a coordinating worsted weight or chunky yarn, large needles, and they all turn out great. Moms and babies both love them, they launder easily, and last for years.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

what is your intent when you say you double the yarn with another yarn? does it look different, feel different, warmer, or what? i've never knitted with 2 different yarns but am interested in the final result. :?:


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

I use 2 yarns together, the Homespun, and another, chosen for either color, or extra softness, or just because I like them together! The 2 yarns together make for extra thickness, so I can use larger needles and be finished faster. The combinations are endless, and it is fun to find just the right combo for the piece you are knitting.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

sounds like i should look into doing that. i'm afraid that with the endless choices i'd never be able to make a decision! :lol:


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

another question since i've never done this. i'm now using a #11 knitting needle. how much larger do you go up?
(i just love this site for this reason--one can learn sooooo much.....)


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep, been there, done that! Seriously though, it is such fun to combine yarns. And it can be any yarns combined, does not have to be homespun, although I do love the silkiness of homespun and use it frequently. You end up with something completely different from what anyone else has. I love giving gifts that are unique, that the recipient will not see on everyone else!


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Size 11 are my starting point. I just swatch the 2 (or 3!) yarns with larger and larger sizes until I get the feel of the knitted fabric that I want. Several times I used a size 15 needle with a size 17 needle, because using 2 size 15's made the fabric too stiff, and 2 size 17's made the fabric too loose. The combo of the 2 different needle sizes made it just right......sounds like Goldilocks and the three bears! But it worked great.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

oh, so you use 2 needles!!! i've never done that befoe either. if that difficult?


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

trish48 said:


> another question since i've never done this. i'm now using a #11 knitting needle. how much larger do you go up?
> (i just love this site for this reason--one can learn sooooo much.....)


I've read posts about using size 15. Never gone higher than 13, myself.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> trish48 said:
> 
> 
> > another question since i've never done this. i'm now using a #11 knitting needle. how much larger do you go up?
> ...


I have three or four sets of size 50 needles. Two pair of Lion Brands straights (red ones) that are about a foot long, 2 wooden size 50 that is about 2 feet long, and one circular wooden one (about 45" long) that I ordered from the web for a reasonable price. I use 4 skeins of Lion Brand Homespun, but could easily use a mixed bag of different fibers. The possibilities are endless! I can do a square baby blanket (4 skeins) in about 5 hours, and a long adult sized one (8 skeins) in about 10-12 hours of straight knitting, although I do not knit for 10-12 hours straight. Let's say, an adult size one in a week of TV knitting where I'm watching something interesting and knitting.. They make GREAT gifts! I made one for my friend who's mother died and her 8 year old son 'claimed' it even though it was pinks and purples (Mixed Berries color). He loves cuddling under it. Now, I suppose I should make one for him in boy colors?


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Knitting uses 2 needles at a time, or 2 needle tips if using a circular needle. I don't know how else you'd do it!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sharonknits said:


> Knitting uses 2 needles at a time, or 2 needle tips if using a circular needle. I don't know how else you'd do it!


I think she was talking about using two different sizes, but I could be wrong..


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


I gave up trying to knit with it, but with practice can crochet with it. I won't buy it, but I keep getting it in swap packages. I just finished a scarf with it last night. I used a "I" crochet hook and it worked well. It is hard to unknit or frog, so I take my time so I don't need to take it apart. Finished project is soft and cuddley. Have seen mixed reviews though.


----------



## Castaway (Jun 6, 2011)

I picked this yarn for my very first knitting project. Lion Brand has many prayer shawl patterns and it looked easy for a beginner. It took me almost a year to finish the shawl because of splitting. And frogging--impossible to get stitches back on needle. And difficult to distinguish different stitches. Still it is a very popular yarn for prayer shawls as it is cheap, feels cuddly and has pretty colors. I Still have some I bought on sale but I wouldn't buy it again. There are so many other choices, even in the same price range. I wonder how many beginning knitter gave up knitting because of this yarn, feeling they were stupid. The splitting is because of the way it is manufactured. Still, you can get the hang of it (use size 10 needles, helps) and people love it for scarves.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i was using #10 with knitpicks. after reading several replies i then changed over to needles that had a much rounder tip. by doing so i've had less splitting and my project is going much faster. another reason i love this site.....


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Janneylynn said:


> is driving me crazy. I bought a variegated skein because it is so soft, pretty and suppose to make up Thick and quick.....
> 
> It is so difficult !! I am crocheting and there is alot of separation of the threads with this yarn ...constantly getting caught....and hanging up the stitches....GRRR
> 
> ...


Thank you for your question. I have been able to crochet with this yarn, and am going to try using size 10 needles to knit with. Thanks again.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I knit a lot of shawls, shrugs / infiniti scarves, and hats with this yarn. I love it - It knit up really quick with size 15 needles. Can't do fringe with it though.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

HomeSpun love it or hate it ... guess enough peeps love it because it is still being sold.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

PoppyL, you've done such a good job with the yarn. I have some large needles. I may try to knit a scarf with it. I am almost done with a crocheted scarf using Homespun, Have to buy more to finish it off. I find it easy to crochet with, unless I have to rip out a larger section.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I love it. I double knit - two yarns at a time- the beginning and end for about 6-10 rows to give it a more finished look and to weight it a little so it hang beautifully. I sell a lot of the homespun and boucle shawls and scarves on Etsy.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I knit the homespun shawls on 15 needles and the scarves on 13 needles


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

PoppyL said:


> I knit the homespun shawls on 15 needles and the scarves on 13 needles


Thanks for your secrets. You do nice work. I'll keep that in mind. It's a good time for winter scarves.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got an e-mail from Michael's - they have a lot of yarn on sale including HOMESPUN! Today 11/15 - 11/17


----------



## ladybird95 (Aug 8, 2012)

I also tried knitting with homespun yarn to make a prayer shawl. It was very hard to knit with, it kept separating on me, I won't ever use it again. True, it is a nice soft yarn, but I get too frustrated working with it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love this: We've been discussing Lion Brand Homespun for 15 pages! And I've read every single posting. It's so interesting to read how different people react to the same yarn. I've found this to be a fascinating thread.

Hazel


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I love this: We've been discussing Lion Brand Homespun for 15 pages! And I've read every single posting. It's so interesting to read how different people react to the same yarn. I've found this to be a fascinating thread.
> 
> Hazel


Hazel, and this is not the first time this topic has come up.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like it but then I use more blunt needles rather than sharp ones and I don't have any problem with the threads separating or splitting.. That could be why I have good luck with it. AND it hides a multitude of errors.. (not that "I" ever make any errors!) lol


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I tried to find a contrasting color to finish a scarf with Homespun. Couldn't find a color that would look right. Instead I bought another yarn, but it is medium weight (#4). I thought I could do 2 strands together. Only problem is I have never done this. How do I get 2 strands going. I've heard of people taking yarn from the center and then using the outside strand and use those 2 together. I also saw that when this is done, there is a big problem of the 2 strands getting tangled up. Can any one give me a heads up on this. Also I'm assuming 2 strands of medium weight will be about the same size as Homespun yarn , is what I am thinking of doing even going to work?


----------



## Sharonknits (Feb 9, 2011)

Two strands of worsted will compare to homespun. I use 2 strands together frequently. When you use from the outside and the center they will tangle. But just hold your knitting up with the ball suspended, and it will slowly untwist itself. Continue knitting, and untwisting as necessary.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sharonknits said:


> Two strands of worsted will compare to homespun. I use 2 strands together frequently. When you use from the outside and the center they will tangle. But just hold your knitting up with the ball suspended, and it will slowly untwist itself. Continue knitting, and untwisting as necessary.


Sharonknits, Thanks. I knew there had to be a way to do this. Thanks for the tips. Now I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## AngelaMarie (Sep 18, 2012)

The only time I use Homespun anymore is on a loom. I find it less annoying using it that way


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

AngelaMarie said:


> The only time I use Homespun anymore is on a loom. I find it less annoying using it that way


That's a good idea. If some one gives me more Homespun, I will try it on a loom. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

i can't believe this topic is still being replied to...!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

trish48 said:


> i can't believe this topic is still being replied to...!


I'm still learning new things. Glad this topic was brought up again.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Seems to me that whether you love or hate Homespun most everybody on KP has an opinion about it! I've really enjoyed the discussion.


trish48 said:


> i can't believe this topic is still being replied to...!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I just finished a scarf done in Homespun. It turned out so good. It's my first knittied scarf. I still have 2 skeins of it 
and am eager to make another scarf. I guess I'm a convert. Used to Hate the stuff.


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

I have knit two scarves and hats with Homespun on wooden circular needles. The yarn often splits with the blunter points of the wooden needles. I still love the feel but hope there will be fewer holes with steel needles.


----------



## PoppyL (Nov 15, 2012)

I knit with well pointed steel needles and have not had a problem with the yarn splitting.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I think it just matters about how much you have worked with it. Practice, practice, practice....I know it's gotten easier for me. My needle I use are bamboo and not real sharp tips. It's like Cotton yarn, some people love it (like I do) and others can't use it. Whatever floats your boat. :lol:


----------

